# Dub dub 5080 tubes, Yay or Nay?



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all

So I've seen some tubing that goes by the name of "Dub dub" and I understand it to be 5080 size tubing. Anybody tried this? I can't seem to find much about it. Anybody ever chrono'd dub dub tubes?

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've only tried the green DubDub (which was ultra -light but very zippy) and the purple which I find wonderful....heavy but lively

The 50/80s are my other current favourite

I'm sure <Gamekeeper John has done YouTube chrony tests on some colours of DubDub


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I've only tried the green DubDub (which was ultra -light but very zippy) and the purple which I find wonderful....heavy but lively
> 
> The 50/80s are my other current favourite
> 
> ...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Alexdermietzel97 said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > I've only tried the green DubDub (which was ultra -light but very zippy) and the purple which I find wonderful....heavy but lively
> ...


Do let us know how you get on. I'd be interested


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

The thing I dislike most about Roylan (Dub Dub) is the noise it makes when used. If you like the sample you have coming then Google search Roylan tubing for the best prices.

Imo Dankung tubing is better and is available direct from here http://www.dankung.com/emart/dankung-slingshots-rubber-tubingband-for-slingshot-c-90_71.html?zenid=put5fptq2g1s8aogrdljd1bnu2

or for shorter amounts to try from here http://www.catapults.co/


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Have to agree with just about every word that Ruthie said. Green dub dub is my default band choice (I love tbg but I'm too lazy to cut it) and the purple stuff could launch a rocket into orbit providing you can draw the sucker back. I attached some to a small pocket sized poacher which I used finger brace style and it was firing the catty straight out of my hand upon release (I am no small gentleman by any means and consider myself reasonably strong). Gamekeeper John has defo done some chrony vids on the green and I believe Marcus senior swears by the stuff. Search resistance tubes on eBay uk and there's a fella by the name of wizardschoice who sells 2 meters for around £4:50, cheapest I've found without buying miles of it.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I have learnt a lot from this thread/topic, thank you.

I have ordered some of the black dankung 5080 to try as well.

I will cut all bands to 7.5inchs and chrono them when I can.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Alexdermietzel97 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have learnt a lot from this thread/topic, thank you.
> 
> ...


I don't think you'll be disappointed !!


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

My 2 cents to follow. I also dream of a "last forever" bandset with some good power, so after hearing Ruthie and others gush about the 5080 I ordered a bunch from Dankung. Well it finally got here and I've had a chance to put it through it's paces. In my own opinion it definitely edges out simple shots heavy bands in power and snap (I love their mediums), and I'm sure there is a place for them. Heavy rocks seem to fly straighter longer. But in terms of the power and release at the end of the day, I think I'm finally giving up on tubes calling it definitively for flats. After a day of 5080 I can't help but think that if I put as much effort into pulling the equivalent weight in TBG, it would be wild. Even with heavier ammo, my everyday single side TBG set outperformed the tubes at much less pull and a MUCH smoother release. I think a few extra bandsets in a pill box might be my answer to longevity afterall...


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a couple slingshots from Gamekeeper John banded up with green Dub Dub and it's fun to shoot, but a bit light and snappy.

I've tried the Plum Dub Dub, and it's too hard for me to draw comfortably.

I prefer Theraband Black Tubes over the Plum Dub Dub for my big tube hunters.

Lately I've been trying out black, Dankung 5080 tubes, and they are great.

Black Dankung 5080 tubing seems more stout than green Dub Dub tubing.


----------

